# Monitor calibration



## Scorpio (Dec 29, 2009)

I have recently purchased a Hewlett Packard 2475w widescreen monitor, mainly for "Lightroom purposes" but also for spreadsheet work (which I do a lot) - it gives a really big view of the workbook, which is sharp, yet easy on the eye.

However, I have noticed that any image containing bright red, seems so red it almost glows! The other colours look fine.

I tried installing and running Spyder 2 Pro (which I used on my previous monitor), to calibrate the monitor, only to find that this doesn't work on Win 7. A search of the Internet suggested that downloading Spyder 2 Express would work, so I tried this but ended up with exactly the same effect - glowing reds.

So, my questions are:

Have I missed something obvious?

Has anyone else on this forum used Spyder 2 Express under Windows 7 successfully?

If I have to purchase new calibration software (that does work under Windows 7) what would you recommend? 


Scorpio


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 29, 2009)

I use both Spyder 2 and Spyder 2 express on Win Seven machines with no issue. (Express on the Macbook running 7). I think I am using ver 2.3.5 on my desktop which is an Win 7 32 bit.


----------



## jid9p80vph (Dec 29, 2009)

FWIW: the reds on my new 2475w, calibrated using the GretagMacbeth / Pantone huey, are also very bright. Perhaps it's just a property of the monitor...


----------

